# كاريكاتير عن الغلاء؟!!



## Ferrari (14 سبتمبر 2008)

كاريكاتير الغلاء











































اتمنى يكون الموضوع عجبكم





صور

م
ن
ق
و
ل
ة

​


----------



## rana1981 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

صور جميل شكرا الك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Ferrari (14 سبتمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> صور جميل شكرا الك
> الرب يبارك حياتك



مرسي ليكى على ذوقيك

الرب يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## yerigagarin (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*



*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*جامدة جداا ميرسي يا فيراري*​


----------



## Ferrari (14 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه
> *​



دة انت اللى حلو يا مان

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكراً لك
​


----------



## Ferrari (14 سبتمبر 2008)

elsalib قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مرسي لك على مرورك 

نورت الموضوع

​


----------

